# Squirrel on the door?



## yrneh (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello im Henry and new to the forum. I cant seem to find any information about Woodland stoves. Its quarter inch plate steel, step top, six inch flue its sixteen inches wide and twenty four inches long.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/88945/
Similar stove posts

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/89574/


----------



## yrneh (Aug 14, 2014)

thankyou


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 14, 2014)

You are most welcome to the forum and the links. The mods will tell you that's what the purpose is helping others!


----------



## Insurance400 (Feb 10, 2016)

yrneh said:


> Hello im Henry and new to the forum. I cant seem to find any information about Woodland stoves. Its quarter inch plate steel, step top, six inch flue its sixteen inches wide and twenty four inches long.


Do you know the model of this stove?


----------

